# 2014 Wolfpack Marathon Crash Race



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone done this, my question is, since the start and finish are 26 miles apart, what is the best transportation strategy. Park near the end and ride to the start (seems like a good way to go) or park at the start and ride back from the end. Parking lot suggestions would be welcome as well?

Any other tips would be welcome, this will be my fist time and I'm not a local. (info here Wolfpack Hustle regarding this race)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I've done it. We left a car in Santa Monica, then rode from home to the start on the morning of. Just scout out the parking signs first, obviously. 

And since you've never done it, keep a sharp eye out for the punks on brakeless fixies in front of you and along side you. There are lots of crashes caused by riders with no skills mixing it up with those who do. My friend left bits of her front teeth somewhere in Santa Monica thanks to a situation like this. In conclusion, have fun!


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> I've done it. We left a car in Santa Monica, then rode from home to the start on the morning of. Just scout out the parking signs first, obviously.
> 
> And since you've never done it, keep a sharp eye out for the punks on brakeless fixies in front of you and along side you. There are lots of crashes caused by riders with no skills mixing it up with those who do. My friend left bits of her front teeth somewhere in Santa Monica thanks to a situation like this. In conclusion, have fun!


Your friend must be the girl at the end of this video

WOLFPACK MARATHON CRASH RACE 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, at minimum this should be interesting.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm in. Are all the intersections blocked off? Or just some?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

don't expect anything to be blocked off completely, and you'll be fine. Its not officially closed to traffic at 4:30am so.... heads up!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Haha...I think the kid in the end that said "F bikes" is racing mountain too.

I did a "tune up" ride a couple years back with the Cyclones on a Monday night. Can't remember how many riders showed up for that...but ride was fun and fast. 

Lol...after that night I was 8th on San Vincente...now I'm 50th!


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

AvantDale said:


> I did a "tune up" ride a couple years back with the Cyclones on a Monday night. Can't remember how many riders showed up for that...


But that was obviously without any street closures, right? I'm still unclear about this "race" that they are claiming: without street closures, the race is not at all a race due to traffic lights and cars crossing the route. Is this a big hoax just to make money?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The route is supposed to be closed off to traffic somewhere around 4am. In theory no cars are supposed to be on the closed off areas...unless you live there. The race starts shortly after that.


Street Closures : LA Marathon

If its not wet this year...I may go.

Have my GF drop me off at the start and pick me up in Santa Monica.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

AvantDale said:


> I did a "tune up" ride a couple years back with the Cyclones on a Monday night. Can't remember how many riders showed up for that...but ride was fun and fast.


Cool to hear of someone else here doing the Cyclones night ride. We do the "Bicykillers" ride each Thurs. night out of No. Hollywood. Good rides, good people, good post-ride beer!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*sorry folks -*

Looks like this year has been cancelled. Per the organizer on Facebook:


"Today the Chief of Investigation and Enforcement of the City of Los Angeles Bureau of Street Services made contact with Wolfpack Hustle and demanded that this event be cancelled or we may face criminal charges and bear liability for the costs of enforcement. This comes as a shock and disappointment. 

We have requested an expedited permit be granted but have been told initially that it is not possible at this point for one to be granted. Therefore we have no choice but to fully comply with the city's demands and we strongly urge that everyone obey the city's request not to engage in this event or any like it.

Though un-permitted, this event has enjoyed the support of the LAPD and city going into it's fifth year now, Wolfpack Hustle has been cooperative, and had sought to partner with LAPD and all agencies. We've met with and cooperated with city officials on several occasions. For 2014, we've taken further measures to ensure that the participants are safe and to prevent any claims being made on the City of Los Angeles and other cities and agencies, via waivers, participant / competitor separation, and by purchasing event insurance. 

This event has been in the planning for at least one year, and builds on a community tradition referred to above. To threaten criminal prosecution 5 days prior to the event taking place comes as a shock and disappointment: The city is now demanding permits and payments where it has never done so in the past."


Bummer. I'm sure some rebels will still show up to race, but it won't be the same as the past few years. I'll update if anything changes.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Do the Bureau of Street Services insist that no cyclist or pedestrians are allowed onto the marathon race course the moment they close the adjoining streets? If they allow cyclists to ride on the closed streets, then I'll just go ride at my own leisure.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

here is what the city of LA thinks event poachers.....SLAP DOWN!!!!

Popular pre-L.A. Marathon bike ride canceled after city permit snag - latimes.com


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

How many of you locals still plan to go ride the route? Not to race, and not starting at 4AM, but maybe start at 5:30AM and try to finish by 7AM? Just plan on an average 15mph over 26 miles.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

We're riding again! Just like the TdF, with police escort in front of the pack. But unlike the TdF, the police will be going rather slow.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

have fun!


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

It was fun!


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

The all-dark ride gave it that really special feeling. I hope we keep this starting time next year.

Start in the dark, finish in the dark.

What a great feeling!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

it always starts that early so they can be done & gone before the marathon starts. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------

